# urgent help with motherboard DQ35JOE



## roosterpenn (Jan 21, 2010)

Just got new mobo DQ35JOE
Inserted CPU Core2 e4400
Inserted RAM 2x hynix 1G PC2-6400e-666
Plug in 460W psu
Plug in DVI onboard graphics

After I plugged in the power cord, it automatically runs with AMT_LED1 on...after fec secs turns itselfs off with SB_LED1 light still on...

Should i get a refund?


----------



## barillitos (Mar 16, 2011)

If a green led light is present on the motherboard the sytem is a go 
and no problems should arise when the power_on signal is sent to the cpu

If the motherboard however has a amber led light there is a problem indeed with the motherboard

My questin to you is are the fans spinning up on the cpu heatsink and are you getting any feedback on the dvi or vga monitar when booting up?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The green Mobo LED only tells you that Power is being received by the Mobo.
Why was the Mobo replaced?
Is the replacement Mobo new?
Brand - Model - age of the 460W PSU?


----------



## roosterpenn (Jan 21, 2010)

barillitos said:


> If a green led light is present on the motherboard the sytem is a go
> and no problems should arise when the power_on signal is sent to the cpu
> 
> If the motherboard however has a amber led light there is a problem indeed with the motherboard
> ...


The intel AMT_LED light is apparently meant to be on...

After I plug the power cord in, it automatically turns on with CPU fan running, AMT_LED on, and SB_LED on...but before post beep (no display) it turns off automatically...PS: no display at all even while using on board DVI graphics:huh:



Tyree said:


> The green Mobo LED only tells you that Power is being received by the Mobo.
> Why was the Mobo replaced?
> Is the replacement Mobo new?
> Brand - Model - age of the 460W PSU?


The previous MOBO i had got a cmos chcksum error which remains unresolved (indecisive conclusion: BIOS fault) http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/cmos-checksum-error-unusual-631008.html

It is new, unfortunately for me was tested before posted (ebay)

{DPS-460DB-2 A DELTA ELEC} have been using it for ~3yrs...still "appears" functional...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any 3 yr. old OEM PSU is a good suspect and that concern was mentioned in the "cmos checksum error (unusual)" post you refer to. 
Do you have or can you borrow a known working PSU to try?


----------



## roosterpenn (Jan 21, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Any 3 yr. old OEM PSU is a good suspect and that concern was mentioned in the "cmos checksum error (unusual)" post you refer to.
> Do you have or can you borrow a known working PSU to try?


I tested the psu on another working computer and it was fine...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

testing the psu on another machine depends on what components are in that machine

just because it works on that one does not mean it is up to running yours


----------



## roosterpenn (Jan 21, 2010)

I just realised that the fault was at the socket pin itself...

However just one question. 

After straightening the pin out...the potruding part of the pin was missing...can it still work??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That depends on the function of that particular pin. The only way to know is to try it.


----------

